# New Bridge



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the new loop done and then needed a new bridge.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Ron.....dont tease us!! Whats it made out of...construction pics, etc. You must divulge all details  

By the way I love your backdrop - did you paint that? Just kidding, I love your view out there!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It is made out of steel. Started with 4" channel and cut it to make wider then welded it to 8" width. 

Don't know how to paint clouds so none in picture.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Ron thats a great looking bridge good photo as well caferacer


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice.............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Ronny 
How many feet of track are you up to now??? just guess.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron, 

Looking great and makes me what to come visit your railroad.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking bridge


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You do nice work Ron. Nice pic. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 
Marty I do not know how much track I have but I do know that another 1000' would be nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see if you can borrow one of those soft ball playing measuring thingys on a wheel.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

You can get one of those " soft ball playing measuring thingys on a wheel" from Harbor Freight. They sell a digital version for only $13.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/10000-...96136.html or even a cheaper analog version for $8.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-f...95701.html . 

Does anyone out there own one of these and are they worth $13.99 or $8.99? Please report.....

Regards,
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Get one with a larger wheel...the one we have at work has a 12 in diameter wheel. 

Chas


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had one of the HF digital wheels ($13.95) for a year or two. Used it many times and the numbers always seem accurate. Adjustable handle extends to a comfortable height. A tap of the tow resets the counter to zero. One of my better investments. 

JackM


----------

